# 10 Great Tours You Can Take on a Layover



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 13, 2013)

10 Great Tours You Can Take on a Layover - by Caroline Morse/ Smarter Travel Staff/ SmarterTravel.com

A long layover doesn't have to be an exercise in boredom. Make the most of your extended stay by escaping the airport and checking out a new destination with these incredible tours—some are free!


Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 13, 2013)

Out of the cities I have visited on the list, The Blue Lagoon would be my first recommendation. 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salt Lake City*

If you have at least 2 hours, they'll pick you up, take you to Temple Square and bring you back to the airport. You can do some family research, maybe hear a rehearsal of the Tabernacle Organ or if you're really lucky, the famous Tabernacle Choir, or just stroll the grounds. There is a museum there, and some better-than-the-airport eating and shopping. Details: http://www.utah.com/cities/slc_free_tour.htm

Those listed in the article above are pretty cool, but there's a lot more chance of a layover at a domestic hub airport than in Abu Dhabi or Bangkok or Seoul.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 13, 2013)

Pearl Harbor is a nice tour you can take in Oahu during a layover..


----------



## am1 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would suggest the Las Vegas Strip even if it is an overnight layover.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm glad to see some American layover suggestions.  I was disappointed in that list since they were all places I doubt I'll ever travel to.

That said, I did do a one day (like 18 hours) layover in Amsterdam and thoroughly enjoyed visiting the tulip fields and Delft factory.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm glad to see some American layover suggestions.  I was disappointed in that list since they were all places I doubt I'll ever travel to.



I'd like to see some suggestions for LAX and PHX since I have a couple of several-hour-long layovers in those lovely airports.


----------



## am1 (Nov 14, 2013)

LAX is close enough to go to one of the beach towns.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2013)

am1 said:


> LAX is close enough to go to one of the beach towns.



I realize the beach communities are not distant, but you don't just wander out to the curb and tell a cabbie, "Let's go to a beach town." Howzabout some logistics like in the OP's examples. What to do with luggage? How much time is necessary? WHICH beach towns give the best experience? What to see/do when there. Specifics, please.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 14, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I realize the beach communities are not distant, but you don't just wander out to the curb and tell a cabbie, "Let's go to a beach town." Howzabout some logistics like in the OP's examples. What to do with luggage? How much time is necessary? WHICH beach towns give the best experience? What to see/do when there. Specifics, please.



I think it all depends on the amount of time you have. Realize that LAX, depending on terminal, time of day and day of week, can take a long time to navigate security. If you don't check luggage through to your final destination, then I really don't know what options exist at LAX. I thought - like other airports - they got rid of lockers, but perhaps not all. 

I'm meeting someone tonight at LAX who has ~3 hours from landing time to when she needs to return for her next flight. That's enough time for dinner nearby, and that's what we intend to do...but if during the day I'm not sure I would want to go far...the beach communities are close, but everything is a drive here. I think we're going to a restaurant in the Marina del Rey tonight, which should be a ~15 minutes drive each way...I wouldn't want to go further. There is/was (haven't been there in a long time) part of the Marina ideal for walking with shops and restaurants but other beach communities aren't so fortunate. But, there are good restaurant options in that area and lots of fresh air, which might be a good thing if you're traveling all day. 

If you've got less than three hours, I doubt it's worth the effort to leave the airport.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 14, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> <<snipped>>
> 
> If you've got less than three hours, I doubt it's worth the effort to leave the airport.



Personally, I wouldn't leave an airport with less than six hours.  Too much can happen "out there" to cause problems in making it back for your connection.  But that's me.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 14, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> Personally, I wouldn't leave an airport with less than six hours.  Too much can happen "out there" to cause problems in making it back for your connection.  But that's me.



I agree. But, I think three hours from when you can get outside the terminal to when you need to return for security is fine - not three hours until your next flight leaves. And, you need to have a good plan where you're going, etc. 

FWIW, I don't do this at all. I'd rather build in an overnight in a city rather than go through security twice in one day.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2013)

I think we have 4-5 hours at LAX but have to change terminals and go through security anyway. We plan to just have a leisurely dinner at the restaurant with the big arches (forget what it's called) in the center of the loop between terminals. This pre-15 hour flight to AUS.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 14, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I agree. But, I think three hours from when you can get outside the terminal to when you need to return for security is fine - not three hours until your next flight leaves. And, you need to have a good plan where you're going, etc.
> 
> FWIW, I don't do this at all. I'd rather build in an overnight in a city rather than go through security twice in one day.



Yep!  I do enjoy a nice overnight when it is feasible to do so.

I did once do a one-day roundtrip mileage run from Des Moines to Phoenix through MSP on NWA back in the day.  I flew out at the crack of dawn and took the red-eye home that evening.  (I needed 2,500 miles near the end of the year in order to be elevated to the gold level of World Perks.) 

With a rental car, I enjoyed a leisurely drive out in the desert to include visiting a couple of US NPS sites and a state park.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 14, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> Yep!  I do enjoy a nice overnight when it is feasible to do so.
> 
> I did once do a one-day roundtrip mileage run from Des Moines to Phoenix through MSP on NWA back in the day.  I flew out at the crack of dawn and took the red-eye home that evening.  (I needed 2,500 miles near the end of the year in order to be elevated to the gold level of World Perks.)
> 
> With a rental car, I enjoyed a leisurely drive out in the desert to include visiting a couple of US NPS sites and a state park.



Ah... well, I have done same day flights to SFO and LAS for meetings before...and I hate that experience. I'm exhausted at the end of the day. I've met people on flights to PDX/SEA and DEN who do the same and that's just way too long a day for me.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 14, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I think we have 4-5 hours at LAX but have to change terminals and go through security anyway. We plan to just have a leisurely dinner at the restaurant with the big arches (forget what it's called) in the center of the loop between terminals. This pre-15 hour flight to AUS.



http://www.encounterlax.com/

I haven't been inside this restaurant since I was ~5 years old. It is convenient, but I have no idea of the quality...I don't know anyone who has been there in decades! So, let us know after you visit.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.encounterlax.com/

We had a meal there a few years ago on another layover. It's kind of a 60's 'experience' with mid-century furnishings, lava lites, hanging globe lights. Think 'Jetsons'. As I recall the food was not particularly either high priced or particularly 'gourmet'. It's just kind of a 'different' experience that we sure don't get at most airports.

Jim


----------



## ricoba (Nov 14, 2013)

Every time I go to LAX, I think, "oh, we should try out Encounters" but we never have.

Jim, I'm with Ken, give us a review.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 16, 2013)

FWIW, I met someone at LAX Thur night for dinner. She had about 4.5 hours between arrival and when she needed to return for her next flight. We were going to meet people in the Marina del Rey, but instead went to The Daily Grill at the Westin hotel by LAX instead. It was about five minutes to/from the airport and otherwise perfect for our needs. Without having been to the Encounters restaurant at LAX, I would suggest taking a hotel shuttle to one of the many hotels by the airport and eating there instead. It's highly likely the food will be much better, and while I don't love spending time in hotels I'd rather stay in the hotel restaurant, lobby or bar for a while than at any airport.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Blues (Nov 16, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> http://www.encounterlax.com/
> 
> We had a meal there a few years ago on another layover. It's kind of a 60's 'experience' with mid-century furnishings, lava lites, hanging globe lights. Think 'Jetsons'. As I recall the food was not particularly either high priced or particularly 'gourmet'. It's just kind of a 'different' experience that we sure don't get at most airports.
> 
> Jim



I met my niece there last year when I had a couple hour layover.  Jim's description fits the bill.  Though, it was a white linen tablecloth place, with lavalamps  IIRC, I had a very tasty salad.

-Bob


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 23, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> http://www.encounterlax.com/
> 
> I haven't been inside this restaurant since I was ~5 years old. It is convenient, but I have no idea of the quality...I don't know anyone who has been there in decades! So, let us know after you visit.



Here's the quick 'n dirty scoop. If you spent the 60's somewhat drug addled and still remember it, this is your kind of place. Lavalamps, Dylan music, chromecraft chairs and a lovely view of LAXs parking structures. The signs directing you there were dark, there were 3 cars in the lot. The food was OK, I had a HUGE shrimp (contradiction?) Cocktail. 5 big shrimps $21. DW had a nice chicken salad, we had a couple of $10 glasses of wine. We are glad we went. Once. No need to go back to Encounter, or the 60's.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Here's the quick 'n dirty scoop. If you spent the 60's somewhat drug addled and still remember it, this is your kind of place. Lavalamps, Dylan music, chromecraft chairs and a lovely view of LAXs parking structures. The signs directing you there were dark, there were 3 cars in the lot. The food was OK, I had a HUGE shrimp (contradiction?) Cocktail. 5 big shrimps $21. DW had a nice chicken salad, we had a couple of $10 glasses of wine. We are glad we went. Once. No need to go back to Encounter, or the 60's.



Thanks for the review.  

From your review and Bob's it looks like I'll just pass checking the place out.


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I'd like to see some suggestions for LAX and PHX since I have a couple of several-hour-long layovers in those lovely airports.



If you haven't been to Taliesen West, you might enjoy it, and it's easy to get to from the airport if you rent a car.  http://www.franklloydwright.org/about/TaliesinWestTours.html

The Heard Museum is a possibility, too.  http://www.heard.org/


----------



## ricoba (Jan 8, 2014)

*You Can Nix a Visit to Encounters @ LAX*

Bringing this post back up, because, I just read today in the LA Times, that the restaurant has closed for good.

But the observation deck remains open.  I had no idea there even was an observation deck!

Here is the article from the Times.


----------

